# Camera profiles not automatic



## ChuckTin (Sep 9, 2018)

I'm missing something (no dumb jokes, plz) - Why must I specify a camera/lens profile in Lightroom? If the exif data is there (and it is on 90 percent of my shots) and Lightroom and Camera Raw reads the settings (they do) why do I not find a Preference to "Apply Profile on Import"?


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Sep 9, 2018)

Unless I am missing something - there is a preference.
YOU set the 'Default' as YOU want it for each specific camera,  (including Profiles, lens corrections, develop adjustments, etc)
then Lr will automatically apply that 'profile' at every Import. 

Adobe Lightroom - Customising Camera Defaults
How to Create a Custom Color Profile for Your Camera


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Sep 9, 2018)

Do you want LR to automatically apply the profile that matches the one you specified in your camera? Lightroom won't do that. However, if you have a Fujifilm camera, you can use the X-LR plugin written by John Beardsworth:
X-LR – Lightroom Solutions


----------



## ChuckTin (Sep 10, 2018)

You are correct as far as _custom_ profiles are concerned. But I'm talking about the canned profiles.





I-See-Light said:


> Unless I am missing something - there is a preference.
> YOU set the 'Default' as YOU want it for each specific camera, (including Profiles, lens corrections, develop adjustments, etc)
> then Lr will automatically apply that 'profile' at every Import.
> 
> ...


----------



## ChuckTin (Sep 10, 2018)

Apples and oranges. The Color Space ie sRGB or Adobe RGB are choosible in the camera set up for Fuji and Nikon (been ages since I tried Canon, so I can't say) Lens and Body are specified in the EXIF data and should be specific to the hardware by the manufacturer unless you have them refreshed or moded with a USB dock.





Hal P Anderson said:


> Do you want LR to automatically apply the profile that matches the one you specified in your camera? Lightroom won't do that. However, if you have a Fujifilm camera, you can use the X-LR plugin written by John Beardsworth:
> X-LR – Lightroom Solutions


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Sep 10, 2018)

I am still not sure what you are wanting with your question!

The sRGB adobeRGB settings in a camera only apply to JPG files saved to the camera card.
Camera 'Styles' or 'Scenes'  (Landscape, Portrait, etc) settings also are only applied to JPGs.
For raw files (CR2 NEF etc) files- I can set my Camera Default in Lightroom to use the 'canned' Adobe B&W4 Profile- Thereafter, every import of NEFs from this camera is automatically shown in the Library as B&W images (with the B&W4 profile)

Can you explain more exactly what you are trying to achieve?

"Why must I specify a camera/lens profile in Lightroom? " Perhaps because raw image files do not have a profile assigned in camera- the profile choice is yours to set in Lightroom's camera defaults. (Lightroom adopts the {Adobe Color} profile unless told otherwise)


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Sep 10, 2018)

ChuckTin said:


> The Color Space ie sRGB or Adobe RGB are choosible in the camera set up for Fuji and Nikon (been ages since I tried Canon, so I can't say)


RAW images do not have a color space. You choose the color space on *export*, not on import. What you set in your camera applies to JPEG only.



ChuckTin said:


> Lens and Body are specified in the EXIF data and should be specific to the hardware by the manufacturer unless you have them refreshed or moded with a USB dock.


Lightroom will read the EXIF data and can automatically apply a specific camera profile and a lens profile on import if you add those settings to the camera defaults. I-See-Light already explained how you do this.


----------



## Zenon (Sep 10, 2018)

You can haver any profile, Adobe, Camera, Canned, ones you created using the method as described in post #2 and then selecting Develop - Set Default Settings - Update to current settings. You can only choose one profile per camera if you check the cameras serial number in preferences. You can also add Lens corrections. I have both those apply during import.


----------



## ChuckTin (Sep 10, 2018)

I will pick up this discussion tonite from my Desktop. I make too many errors typing on this "smart" phone.


----------



## Zenon (Sep 10, 2018)

Around here we call that Sausage Finger Syndrome.


----------

